# VholdR Countour 1080P HD Helmet Camera



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

Got it from REI for $329.95 before my trip to Park City, UT.

Camera build: Seems pretty durable however it is only water resistance. So a little snow and splashes is fine but you cant submerge it underwater. I think they do sell seperate waterproof casing. 

Mounts: Comes with a sticky pad helmet mount and a goggle mount. The goggle mount is useless as it makes the videos u take shaky from even the tiniest bump. As for the helmet mount,it is secured by some sorta valcrow plates. The camera did came off once from me eating it hard but other then that it stays on and the videos taken are a lot more stable then the ones using goggle mount. One complaints i have towards the mount's valcrow plates is they can be hard to yank it off. I can see the valcrow plates coming off from yanking it off too hard.

Storage Media: COmes with a 2G microSD but supported up to 16G of micrSD (16G cost about $90)
on Highest quality (1080 with 30fps) - 1G/10-12 mins
on normal quality (720 with 30fps) - 1G/15-17mins ish

Battery: Suppose to last for 3 hrs of shooting in 1080p mode. But on my trip, the camera only last for 1hr to 1.5 hr of footage. Tho i had it on standby the whole time and the temperature is around 30s. Takes a while to have it fully charged.

Software and Drivers: No drivers needed. Software is optional if u plan on uploading it to the vholdr community. Tho u do need the software if u decided to configure the camera settings such as the video quality, mic sensitivity, brightness, etc...
U basically jus plug it in and use it like a thumb drive while it charges. 

ultimately when i was deciding btw the go pro or the contour, it looked like the contour have better video quality and looks more sleek then the big bulky go pro. 
Also i didnt like the go pro mount option. but too bad the countour's goggle mount turn out to be just as bad too. 

umm..thats about all i can think of...
hope this helps for those who are thinking about getting the countour 1080p
________
Medical marijuana suite a


----------

